# TITS



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

GF


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Fabulous report and great fishing. I'd be remembering this one too!


----------



## chelsea1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome report, shame about those less in tune with this great country. I first camped/fished inskip in 94'...Despite the efforts of parks n wildlife, the place has turned into an open air toilet. I always cart bag loads of rubbish from wherever I visit. Let's hope theres still plenty of pristine country left for our grandchildren.

Chelsea1


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Con
Good read and some top fish mate.. I havn't been out in weeks ..i'm a tad jealous...

PS.. If your not doing anything next Saturday i'm having a meet/greet at home and you are more than welcome..
Cheers
Stevo...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

GF


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> bungy said:
> 
> 
> > PS.. If your not doing anything next Saturday i'm having a meet/greet at home and you are more than welcome..
> ...


Believe it or not, I'm waiting for some sun to launch and have managed to arrange for a nice Chital deer to be delivered to my door, dressed and ready for breaking down into nice cuts of venison!


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Great report & I'll bet that barra cooked up nicely!!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

This morning didn't go so well, another 2 lures lost to fish (2lost yesterday plus 1 broken while boating a fish), line wrapped around rod tip resulting in broken tip.....came home feeling beaten and straight away ordered a 500m spool of heavier braid for the next trip.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Bugger.....
Look out next time!!! :twisted:


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Epic haul, would have been a blast of a trip, did you take the salmon on lures??


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

gonetroppo said:


> Epic haul, would have been a blast of a trip, did you take the salmon on lures??


Yes, caught everything using hard body lures.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Barrabundy using braid?
The times, they are a changing.
Looks like a great spot, I'm really starting to look forward to being up that way in a couple of months (be nice to be warm too).


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Barrabundy using braid?
> The times, they are a changing.
> Looks like a great spot, I'm really starting to look forward to being up that way in a couple of months (be nice to be warm too).


Braid, huh?? :lol: 
Yes I'm a true believer when it comes to braid for luring....still don't like the fact I keep cutting bits off due to fraying but I guess that happens with mono as well.

The problem is I double up with my reels when baitfishing and I don't like the way it seems to suffer more from abrasion than mono.

If you decide to make a stop on your way through, and want to explore or fish, let me know.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice work Con yummy haul there. Good fun for sure.


----------



## stevewillfish (Jan 14, 2009)

If only barra were in S. E. Qld !!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

stevewillfish said:


> If only barra were in S. E. Qld !!


If only snapper were in NQ!!


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

A great report B! recently did something similar. Just a desire to visit new territory close to home and to explore the offerings. Not really a case of the grass is greener...but more to do with: I want to investigate this estuary. Congrats on a good report, a good session and a sense of accomplishing something that is possible and a little bit different from the usual.

cheers mate

rob


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

stevewillfish said:


> If only barra were in S. E. Qld !!


They are but not in numbers - I've been up here for 5 years now and know of (and seen photo's) of at least 5 barra between 70 cm and 1.12m long. Noosa river is considered the southern limit of barra breeding populations and those in the know can target them - I'm not one of "them". Pat.


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

They are!!!! But no one will tell anyone where. I don't think anyone really fishes for them. Saw one come out of the water after bait fish at Bli Bli several years ago. Prpbably an escapee from the Barra farm when it flooded many years ago. Hope they are breeding.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

After getting a few Trevally of late the barra are pretty docile and boring to catch in comparison....the nice thick boneless white fillets are hard to beat though.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't know how i missed this one,
looks like a awsome trip Con,your getting a nice variety of fish.


----------



## paint (Aug 23, 2010)

good to hear from you again


----------

